# cutout for picture frames and mirrors



## newbierouterguy (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm Brand new at this, but would like to make picture frames and mirrors.
Which bit is best for the cut-out where the mirror, or picture goes?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
This is the one I recommend 

Picture Frame Rabbet Bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_pictr.html#pfram_rab_anchor

2 flute, carbide tipped bits with totally enclosed ball bearings. 
Designed for making custom picture frames or mirrors. 
The double stepped rabbet will cut either a 1/8" x 3/8" or 1/4" x 3/8" rabbet for your glass or mirror, and an additional 3/8" x 3/8" rabbet for your artwork and backing board. 
Use for 1” or larger stock.

#8623 1/2" 1-7/8" 15/32" $30.00 
#8624 1/2" 1-7/8" 19/32" $32.00

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!*


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

newbierouterguy I'm Brand new at this, but would like to make picture frames and mirrors.
Which bit is best for the cut-out where the mirror, or picture goes? 

*Here is the bit Rob was suggesting
Tom*


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome newbierouterguy to the Router Forums. Pleaseure to have you join us and jump in right away with a question.


----------

